# Sora LH Lever



## Dave5N (15 Jun 2008)

I need a sora lever for my son's bike. Doesn't need to work well, as we are stripping out the double front ring. As long as it brakes and feels like the RH lever all will be good.

If you can help, we'd be very grateful.

Thanks


----------

